# 2001 Sentra GXE 1.8L Gas Smell and Gurgling



## mattsse (Sep 20, 2014)

Good day all! This is my first post in this forum and I would like to thank everyone in advance for any help they can offer.

My story:

I have an 01 sentra with 300+ kms, it's been a great car, I've noticed a gas smell in the last year or so and recently found flaking steel on my gas tank where gas was seeping through in small amounts. I promptly patched this up with some jb water weld then coated the tank with a rust stopping spray.

I've also noticed that when I open my gas cap - especially on hot days I can hear the pressure release and I hear a gurgling sound. There is surface rust on the end of the filler tube which I cleaned off and I replaced the gas cap (it was an OEM gas cap) but the problem has not resolved.

I'm thinking maybe vent control valve after what I've been reading but before running off and buying random parts I thought I would inquire here.

Also the CEL is on and there are two codes:

P0440 - The P0440 code means that the control module has detected a leak in the Evaporative Emission (EVAP). Loose fuel tank filler cap is the most common cause that triggers the P0440 code.	

P1441 - Malfunction is detected when EVAP control system has a very small leak, EVAP control system does not operate properly.

Thank you for your help!

Matt


----------



## mattsse (Sep 20, 2014)

One more thing I forgot to mention. If it's a very hot day outside and my car sits in the driveway all day and is not driven I will smell a faint gas smell near the vehicle, when I open the cap it gurgles.

It seems pressure builds up in the system in a number of ways. I have now fixed the gas leak in the tank and cleared the error codes.

Matt


----------

